# Use dedicated ip address instead of DNS



## treehstn (May 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am moving all of my domains to a new web host. On their page it states that I can purchase a dedicated IP address for my account (which I've done) and i can use it to view and test my domain files before I change the DNS info over to the new webhost. I can't find the information that tells me how to use this capability. I can't figure out what to type in the browser address bar to be able to use the ip address only. I'm assuming that it is something like this but I haven't figured it out yet:

http://01.111.11.111/domain.com

Anyone know how to do this?

TIA!!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

DNS and dedicated IP are two different things.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shared_web_hosting_service#IP-based

You need to get the dedicated IP from your host.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Who is your domain registered with? Do you have access to the DNS settings to make the changes yourself? If you don't have direct access, then you'll have to ask your registerer to make the changes for you.

Basically, you're going to make the domain target the new IP rather than the old IP

Example:
123.456.xxx -> old IP
678.890.xxx -> new IP
You want yourdomain.com to go to 678.890.xxx

(obviously, these are fake IP addresses used for this example)


----------

